# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  ليش نـزلــتي عيـونـك

## نور الهدايه

ليش نـزلــتي عيـونـك إرفعيها وطـالعينـيوالا يعني إنحرجتيييوم جاوبتي ســـــؤاليليش قلتيليأحبــك ليش كنتي تخدعينيليش قلتيليحبيبــي ليش قلتيلـــي ياغاليكان ممكن ما أحبك كان ممــــكن تتركينيكان ممكن من بدايه تخـــدعي غيــري بداليليش أنا بالذات يعنـي ليشقولي جاوبينيبعد غدرك خبريني وقولي بـــس شلي بقاليوالله إنـي ماجرحتك ليش أنتي تجرحينيهنت على قلبك حسافه وإنقضت أجمل لياليوالقــهرللحين أحب وادري إنــــك ماتبينيوالمحبه من طـــــــرف واحد نهايتها زوالــــيكان عمري يبدينك قولي وش كـان بيـدينيأذكــــر إنه من غلاتك كانقــــدرك فوق عاليكنت أتجاهل وأطنش يــوم نــغزاتك تجينيوكنت أقولالحب أكبــر من تصـــرف لا مثاليأبغــي من وقتك دقيقه وليت أنك تمنحينيبس أبا أقولك ثلاث أشياء وأروح أمشي لحاليأولا فعـــلا أحبككنتـــــــــي قلبي وعينيوكانت الدنيا بوجود شي روعــه شي خياليثانياعاللي بدر مني دخــيلك ســــامحينييمكن أنه زل لســـــاني وقلت إنك رأسماليثالثا أسألك بالله وأطــــــــــلبك لا تذكرينياحرقي كل القصيدوانسي أشواقي ووصاليالمهم إني أببعد وأنت روحــــي وأتركينيارجعيلهومثلــــــي دور البريئه اللي تبــــاليوفي النهاية قبل ما أنسى بقولككلمتينيتـــرا هذا اللي تحبينه هو محمد ولدخالي!!

----------


## كبرياء

جدا جدا راااااااااااااااائعه هي كلماتكـ 

لمست فيها العتاب والمطالبه بالرحيل 

واجهني ؟؟ 

لم لا لم لا اوضح لك عن ما بداخلي من مشاعر 

لم انت بالذات ؟؟

لم أجرحك  فلم تجرحيني ؟؟

سلمت أناملكـ أختي ولاعدمنا فيض قلمك الرائع 

تقبليـــــــ مروريــــ وتحيــــــــــــاتيـــــ

----------


## اسير الهوى

رائع يانور الهدايه

نقل جميل وذوق اجمل

يعطيك الف عافية

ستنقل للمنقول

----------


## نور الولاية

سلمتم أناملكم التي نثرت عبير الكلمات 
وجميل المعاني والعبارات رائع كل ما 
أفاض به يراعكم القيم من جمال الأحرف 
ومن رقة الأسطر 

ودمتم بكل محبة ووفاء

----------

